# Rockler Adirondack Ottoman Kit Build



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

I purchased the plans and hardware for this ottoman from Rockler. I already have 2 chairs that I got for free and restored, they were in really bad shape.

Since I wanted it to match my chairs and had leftover paint, I was not concerned with using any kind of special wood. The slats are the select pine, the legs are regular 2x4 stud and the rails are douglas fur, all purchased from Home Depot. The screws are very nice stainless steel and have the recessed square head for attaching.

This is the first large scale use of the router table I built earlier this year, details in another thread. Almost every piece has round over on the edges. 78 edges by my count! I used a Freud/Diablo 1/4" shank x 3/8" round over bit. 

To make the segmented rounded edges on the rails, I cut the angles using the band saw on my ShopSmith (SS) and fine tuned it on the disc sander. All other cuts were done using the SS table saw, I used the SS miter to do the angles on the legs.

Every attachment point was drilled with a pilot hole and countersunk. I used the drill press on the SS to do this. I used the fence, feather board and scrap wood to make a jig that allowed me to drill the holes quick, accurate and consistent.

Primed with Kilz #2 and painted with Ace Hardware's Clark+Kensington paint + primer in one in a Santa Fe Turquoise color.

Cheers,

WoodFrog


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very well done along w/ you picture sequence...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Gavin, those type project are always a satisfaction to build because they are fun. Thanks for posting the pictures of the build, that will surely help others who are doing a similar project to plan their build. There is only one thing wrong.....Your shop is too clean...
HErb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job. I like sitting in those chairs but these days I need help to get out of them.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I agree - - - Great job but too clean of a shop!!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Great project Gavin. The chairs used to be a favorite of mine but as I got older and no smaller they became a bit too much of an exercise program to exit. Very nice job on the ottoman.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

honesttjohn said:


> I agree - - - Great job but too clean of a shop!!!


Yes, now tell us where you bought these, OK? Kidding!! 

Exceptional attention to detail on this one, Gavin, especially using construction grade stock. You found good clear pieces which makes such a difference. We expect more of the same from you...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. I don't have enough personal padding to sit on wood anymore.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## FredT7108 (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice job looks great. I bought that same pattern a couple of years ago and have not got around to it yet.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great project Gavin. Love your choice of color for this set. That does go nicely with the chairs but you need to make another one for the other chair.

Nice set of pictures to show what you did.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Gavin, great looking chairs. Really like the color you picked.


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. I am a bit obsessive about keeping the shop neat and clean, actually I am obsessive about a lot of things. Sometimes, the same attention to detail comes through in my work. I do not work fast, but I make things to the best I am capable with the tools and materials on hand.

I am not sure if I want to build another, it is so big I think we can share it and often it is only one of us out there sipping lemonade.

Cheers,

Gavin


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great Gavin. The set goes together very nicely.


----------

